# Cauliflower ear?



## CRASHMAN (Apr 8, 2003)

i got kneed in the ear it fuqing hurt any way i think i got a little vegetation goin on the ear(just a bump really) will this eventually go away? and i hope it doesn't get bigger. 

mma know anything? 

needa start wearing my headgear


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Nope...you need to go get it drained...and i think you only have something like 48-72 hrs to get it done and it becomes permanent. ...and bigger!


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 8, 2003)

dude I told you to wear a condom even if you are just ear fuqing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Nope...you need to go get it drained...and i think you only have something like 48-72 hrs to get it done and it becomes permanent. ...and bigger!



should i go to the doctor or just do it myself?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

You need to go to the doctor...preferably a sports doctor, unless you just want it to come back


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 8, 2003)

alright thanks w8


----------



## kuso (Apr 8, 2003)

CRASH....mmafiter has a section on it on his ho,epage.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> CRASH....mmafiter has a section on it on his ho,epage.



mma has a hoe page???   is w8 on it?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> mma has a hoe page???   is w8 on it?


----------



## kuso (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> mma has a ho page???   is w8 on it?



ROTFLMFAO!! Freaudian slip?   

Just a mistype


----------



## david (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> should i go to the doctor or just do it myself?



You actually know how to???  Crash, go to the doctor and if your time is short, go into the hospital, pretend your dizzy (or just be yourself).

Wait, tell them your having short breathing patterns (like a stroke/heart attack) and they'll take you right in.  But don't forget to tell them about your ear!    (Just kidding!  Don't do this!)

Take care of yourself, dude!

PS.  I'd love to know what your parents pay each year for all your injury/accident related incidents!  Hope they have a 0 deductible!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ROTFLMFAO!! Freaudian slip?
> 
> Just a mistype



Or just a dream!  Which ever cums first!  LOL!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 8, 2003)

mma has a home page?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> You actually know how to???  Crash, go to the doctor and if your time is short, go into the hospital, pretend your dizzy (or just be yourself).
> 
> Wait, tell them your having short breathing patterns (like a stroke/heart attack) and they'll take you right in.  But don't forget to tell them about your ear!    (Just kidding!  Don't do this!)
> ...



i was thinking of just getting a syringe and sucking it out.


they pay alot


----------



## kuso (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> mma has a home page?




I assume this ( bottom of page ) is cool to post, as it`s on his user cp.......if not w8 can edit it out.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 9, 2003)

That's right! I have a ho' page! Now.....where's my bitches at?!!?  

Here's the info about cauli ear from my site;

Cauliflour Ear

Cauliflour ear is medically called a "hematoma". A blood vessel between the cartlidge in your ear has broken. The blood has flooded the surrounding tissue and cavaties causing the swelling. This can occur especially when you are trying to pass the guard and the guy is pushing against your head to prevent your from taking the cross-mount. 

Good ear protection can prevent cauliflour ear, BUT bad ear protection can make it even worse! Ear protection can be purchased at any sporting goods store, or highschool/college wrestling catalogue. When looking for headgear there are some things to keep in mind. You want to get a SOFT chin strap. If it is not soft or at least padded it will cut into your neck while training. You also want the ear cups to be ventilated, meaning that there are holes on the ears cups because it gets very hot in the headgear without them. And the last and most important thing is to make sure the headgear does not slip off your head. When headgear slips off of your head this can make existing cauliflour worse, or start new cauliflour ear!  

If you want to get rid of the swelling and pressure in your ear, then you have to get it drained by a doctor. The procedure is quite simple. The doctor wipes alcohol on your ear. he then takes a needle and sticks it into your ear lobe near the area of the swelling. He then uses the needle to suck out the blood, water, and other fluid inside the cavity. The needle may be inserted in the front of the ear OR even the back of the ear. And yes it does hurt! It feels like a very strong pinch with somewhat of a tickling sensation as its being drained. The amount of fluid that is drawn from the ear varies, but typically its 1cc to 3cc's.  

If you do not get your ear drained within 4-7 days of the incident, the swollen area of your ear will begin to harden. Once the swollen tissue has hardened getting it drained will not help. The swelling in your ear WILL decrease slightly without getting it drained but not completly. After the tissue has hardened the only way to get the ear back to normal appearance is through cosmetic surgery. This procedure involves slicing the ear and "scraping" and "cutting" the tissue on the inside of the ear lobes. 

Should I try to pop my ear with a pin or knife to drain it? 

This is not recommended. I know people who have done this, but you are actually at greater risk of hitting another blood vessel in your ear and making your cauliflour ear worse! Besides, even if you are successful at breaking the skin you will not be able to get all of the blood out of the cavity yourself without a needle. Your best bet is to go to a doctor. 

What happens if I have cauliflour ear and do nothing about it? 

The biggest problem with cauliflour ear is if the cavity opens up into your ear canal. If that happens your hearing can be impaired. This type of cauliflour ear is difficult to remove and may involve minor surgery to prevent it from coming back. In addition to this, our ear will harden and be deformed. You will look similar to some of the competitors in the NHB competitions.


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i was thinking of just getting a syringe and sucking it out.
> 
> 
> they pay alot




Thank you!  I was eating a Turkey Burger while reading this!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 9, 2003)

He has a nice little piece on Ringworm as well.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 9, 2003)

Ringworm fucking sucks  i'm gonna go bleach my whole head and make sure that shits gone


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> mma has a hoe page???   is w8 on it?



 OK, since nobody else will admit it I will, that's fucking funny!!!  Good one Crono.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 9, 2003)

Ditto. Even though I think he was sincere.....in a perverse, Cronno sort of way.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 9, 2003)

i wasn't gonna whore the thread till i got a real answer  it was funny though


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> dude I told you to wear a condom even if you are just ear fuqing



you know from exsperience?


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Ringworm fucking sucks  i'm gonna go bleach my whole head and make sure that shits gone



Be careful about using bleach on ringworm. If you leave the bleach on too long you will get a chemical burn. I used bleach a couple of times along with an anti-fungal and it worked well, but one of my students left the bleach on for a very long time and he was bleeding and in extreme pain!

I asked him why he didn't wash the bleach off when it started to hurt, and he just shrugged.


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> He has a nice little piece on Ringworm as well.



You're not complimenting my webpage are you? 

I'm waiting for the punchline or comeback from you.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 10, 2003)

In a snide sort of way I suppose I was.....
Actually, I had never given thought to contracting ring worm on one's noggin, as this condition usually seems to occur in the more southerly regions of one's anatomy, but after viewing the photo section of your Ho-page, I can now see how that's possible.

http://home.cogeco.ca/~kingston-dojo/fcc.html


----------

